# Ocarina Of Time 3D Has Navi Alerting Players To Take A Break



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

_*Nintendo 3DS: Zelda Ocarina Of Time 3D Has Navi alerting Players To Take A Break*_





Nintendo are adamant that players should take a break during the epic Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, so much so that they’ve decided to give Navi the task to inform players to step away from their console and do something else. Navi still gives out the occasional helpful hint during the game but according to Nintendo Power she appears to be fixated on telling eager gamers to take a rest break.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> “…There are so many clear improvements in the 3DS release that it’s tough to quibble, but I could do without the extra comments from Link’s fairy companion Navi, whose distracting alerts were already borderline annoying in the original game. While she does sometimes give useful hints, more often then not she interrupts the game to repeatedly suggest that you take a break from playing or go watch a hint movie. Turning to her for advice when I’m hopelessly stuck only to get great tips like ‘Keep Moving!’ or ‘The barrier is blocking the door, there must be some way of opening it’ is like pouring salt into a wound.”
> 
> - Nintendo Power extract


 [/p]





Source

Real source :
http://mynintendonews.com/2011/05/28/ninte...o-take-a-break/


----------



## Raika (May 29, 2011)

Problem solved.​


----------



## Zorua (May 29, 2011)

Ehh Nintendo will always stay the same.....


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Problem solved.​


Whats this gonna do?


----------



## Zorua (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture depicts Link crushing Navi.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's a good one. They tell us to buy their games but reduce the play time!


----------



## Zorua (May 29, 2011)

What the fuck?
They don't reduce playtime, they just tell you to take a break.


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 29, 2011)

Although I don't mind Navi telling us to take a break, I just hope it requires you to push a button or something to listen to her instead of popping up automatically like it sometimes does with the locked doors and whatnot.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

But still how many of you like this idea??????


----------



## Snailface (May 29, 2011)

Next thing you know, violent video games will prompt you not to kill real people, lol.

Where does it stop, sheesh.


----------



## Raika (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> But still how many of you like this idea??????


Do you think anyone would like a freaking ball of light popping up annoyingly often to tell them to get the hell off their 3DS?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

I know that no one likes it but do you think it is correct from nintendo's side to do such a irritating thing. What might their intention be?


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> I know that no one likes it but do you think it is correct from nintendo's side to do such a irritating thing. What might their intention be?


To keep people safe.  They do this with a lot of games, including Wii Sports Resort and the 3DS Sound Channel, and tell you to take a break for your health.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 29, 2011)

Navi was already annoying as it is, but now this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is good but our parents anyway start telling us to get up after a few hours of play. So thats kinda useless. It might be helpful for couch potatoes who do nothing but that.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Navi was already annoying as it is, but now this is getting ridiculous.
> HEY! LISTEN! WATCH OUT!
> 
> 
> ...


...Tell me...on average, how much do you play video games a day?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4-5 hours with many breaks in b/w.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that would explain it.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it will.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 29, 2011)

I don't believe this.  Wtf Nintendo?  Navi was a little annoying in the original (not nearly as bad as people say though), but it was okay because she was so helpful.  The reminders on where to go were irritating if you were doing a side-quest (lot's of those in Zelda games), but she could give info on just about any enemy, so it was definitely worth it.  Now I find out Nintendo is going to get rid of the help, and have Navi annoy you to quit playing until you can't stand it anymore.  This is a load of bull crap!

Edit: I guess Nintendo isn't really at fault here, since they aren't even making the game.  Of course, they were retarded for letting another company remake one of the most famous games of all time, so they aren't 100% innocent on this.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> I don't believe this.  Wtf Nintendo?  Navi was a little annoying in the original (not nearly as bad as people say though), but it was okay because she was so helpful.  The reminders on where to go were irritating if you were doing a side-quest (lot's of those in Zelda games), but she could give info on just about any enemy, so it was definitely worth it.  Now I find out Nintendo is going to get rid of the help, and have Navi annoy you to quit playing until you can't stand it anymore.  This is a load of bull crap!


Bull crap is a corrsct adjective to describe Zelda's creators' ideas.


----------



## JordanB500 (May 29, 2011)

yea seriously there needs to be an option to turn off messages like that or even better have a mode where navi does not appear at all except at critical and necessary times throughout the story like say talking to the deku tree, first waking up upon the start of the game or during boss battles etc, im assuming the gameplay is the same event wise as the n64 version.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See my edit.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think the control stick is bull crap?  Ouch.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And my edit too. Hope there is a turn off for this option.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To turn off Navi?  If they did that, everyone would instantly give this game a 10/10.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without Navi the game would have been waaaaaaaaaay harder.  I know pretty much all the info by memory now, but for anyone new to the game, it would be really confusing to have her gone.  I would like being able to turn off the break reminders and maker her helpful again.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  I don't remember ever using Navi, at least not on purpose.


----------



## Shiro09 (May 29, 2011)

Hey listen


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Hey listen


To what?


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Hey listen


*Breaks the D-Up button off of the N64 controller*


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that mean?


----------



## Vinnymac (May 29, 2011)

All they need to do to solve this problem is give us a option to mute the fairy's advice. Alternately, at the beginning of the game ask us whether or not we want "hints" throughout the entire game.

Or we could battle the fairy to the death in an epic boss battle after the first game is over, and once you defeat her you unlock Master Quest without Navi


----------



## Tux' (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And wasn't it the Up C button, if I recall correctly?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 29, 2011)

_Watch out!_

_Hey!

Hey

HEY!_



Spoiler



*LISTEN.*


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

Tux' said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was C-up. And turn off is much wanted here.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Tux' said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, whoops.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tux' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have confused b/w c-up and d-pad.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

NOOOOOO! Let's hope you get the option to turn it off. I doubt it though, this is Ninty we're talking about here.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOO! Let's hope you get the option to turn it off. I doubt it though, this is Ninty we're talking about here.


Just hope the Zelda Makers get some brains.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen. Otherwise every time that message urging me to take a break comes up, I'll have the urge to throw my 3DS at the wall.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who?  Grezzo or Nintendo?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them. Mainly whoever gave this idea.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in that case your blaming parents who think their kids who think their kids spend too long on games without breaks.  Neither Nintendo or Grezzo are really to blame.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then who do you think is at fault?


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The parents.  They're too ignorant to think "maybe my child plays too many video games because I don't do anything about it" and instead think "This company is brainwashing my child and it's their fault he/she plays so many games".


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The parents are the makers of the game.


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parents are the creators of their children. The makers of Zelda are its parents. Im using your terms.


----------



## Zorua (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom, stop shit posting and you don't need to reply to every single post...


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Parents are the creators of their children. The makers of Zelda are its parents. Im using your terms.


If you mean your using my logic, that's not true.  What you're saying is technical and indirect.  I was being serious and have experienced the parental ignorance unfold and the end results.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Zekrom, stop shit posting and you don't need to reply to every single post...


Can't you see he's trying to get his post count up? 
*cough*SPAMMER*cough*
trololololol


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Zekrom, stop shit posting and you don't need to reply to every single post...


I and machomuu are having a word. So pleas let us have it.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again with the replying part (I agree with Zorua). Also I believe it is polite to address the other person before yourself (as fixed above).


----------



## Zorua (May 29, 2011)

@Zekrom
No. You're talking about stupid things and replying with one word posts to get your post count up.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> No. You're talking about stupid things and replying with one word posts to get your post count up.


Offtopic: Support the Monkat Fan Club by adding his custom glasses to your avatar!

Ontopic: Referencing my post much?

Also, whose voice would annoy you more than Navi's if they were to be recorded for it instead?


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he was talking to Zekrom.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant about the postcount bit. He could've quoted me on it if he wanted to...


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

Anyway, I'm going to bed.  It's 4:01 here and this argument is boring.  I mean, normally it wouldn't be, but to describe this nicely Zekrom is like Winston Payne and I'm like Phoenix Wright.  That is all.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 29, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been in many games so I'm used to it. Even if the Navi doesn't come warn you, the 3DS battery may. Lol.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Really?  I don't remember ever using Navi, at least not on purpose.


Lock onto any enemy and press Up-C for info, and usually weaknesses.

To anyone who didn't get the "Hey! Listen!" thing, whenever Navi wanted to tell you something, she would say this:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCjyiEOZP44[/youtube]


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thus why there's a charge cable to plug it into the wall. Srsly who takes their 3DS out in public where they plan to play it all day and chew up battery life?


----------



## damedus (May 29, 2011)

I don't want navi telling me what to do and the only breaks I take from a game is to play another lol. summer breaks are GAMING mode for me!

I hate using the 3ds plugged in which is why i found a handle off on those Chinese sites that makes the 3ds like a game pad, adds battery life and the actual battery works just like if it was plugged in. It comes with 3 batteries (cheap ones) and a charge base but the fun part is you can swap batteries(It holds 2 on the pad) and has a led for each one so you know when to replace. I bought 2 units using the second to charge the batteries like a pod(and in case the batteries die in a few months) cant like the site due to it having roms but for 45 bucks each unit and not require to take anything off the 3ds I think its good.


----------



## chris888222 (May 29, 2011)

I don't really like the idea...

Suddenly when you are fighting a boss or whatever...

SHUT DOWN THE 3DS NOW OR ELSE IT WILL SELFDESTRUCT RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOUR FACE!

Just trying to crack a lame joke when I'm lying on the bed


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 29, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I don't really like the idea...
> 
> Suddenly when you are fighting a boss or whatever...
> 
> SHUT DOWN THE 3DS NOW OR ELSE IT WILL SELFDESTRUCT RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOUR FACE!


LOL, that is certainly possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
That should have been an option for parental control instead to annoy kids.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah or the 3DS says something like, "You've been playing with me too long, I need a break. Come back in like 10 minutes." And then proceeds to autosave and shut down. Would be good, NOT!


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 29, 2011)

well if u are gonna play in 3d then u will take the break voluntarily but if its on 2d and they force u... u can always ignore the guy (as before)


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

Navi is bugging me a lot now!


----------



## Frogman (May 29, 2011)

On topic: I havnt actually played a zelda game before... So I am not quite sure how annoying Navi can get. Though I've pre-ordered Ocarina of time and am looking forward to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xP

Offtopic: @Zekrom_cool- I dont want to sound rude though your constant posting in your own topics does seem to get quite annoying, and nobody really appreciates your sometimes illegible posts if they are just +1'ing your post count. Though if you have a valid point try to fit it all in one post instead of waiting for more replies.


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2011)

Ah man, they put this in Wii Sports too, so damn annoying. JUST LET ME FUCKING DETERMINE HOW I PLAY AND WHEN I PLAY! I BOUGHT THE GAME, I BOUGHT THE CONSOLE, DON'T BOTHER ME


----------



## Slyakin (May 29, 2011)

I honestly don't mind at all. I never really notice her, and I just play to my heart's content.

Unless of course, she automatically pauses the action and yells it in my face. That'd be a problem.


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 29, 2011)

I wonder how long it takes playing the game to get her "warnings". I can see it becoming very annoying! Stupid fairy.


----------



## injected11 (May 29, 2011)

I'm amazed this was deemed news-worthy, let alone has 5 pages of people whining about something they haven't experienced yet.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> I'm amazed this was deemed news-worthy, let alone has 5 pages of people whining about something they haven't experienced yet.


The same people did the same thing the moment they heard about the other health warnings on the 3DS.


----------



## Assax (May 29, 2011)

Hey Listen! Makeabreak!
Please don't do this to me.


----------



## Zorua (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Navi is bugging me a lot now!


So, do you already have the game?
Or are you just trying to raise your post count?


----------



## jalaneme (May 29, 2011)

With a action replay cheat code she will be gone in a blink of a eye, just like resetti in animal crossing! (pray for everyones sake a action replay comes out)


----------



## Ikki (May 29, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> With a action replay cheat code she will be gone in a blink of a eye, just like resetti in animal crossing! (pray for everyones sake a action replay comes out)


I'd rather have Navi turning off my 3DS every ten minutes than have fucking cheaters on online games.

I hope action replay never comes out for this system.


----------



## prowler (May 29, 2011)

Most online games tell you to have a break but on a console game? NOPE WE WON'T STAND FOR IT.

If it doesn't force you to turn off the 3DS, what's the deal?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

The Navi is made to give pop-up sort of things to make people stop playing. I dont think its a mandatory order.


----------



## Zorua (May 29, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> The Navi is made to give pop-up sort of things to make people stop playing. I dont think its a mandatory order.



Dude what the hell is wrong with you?
So many 'tempers have told you to not reply to every single post!
Why the hell are you trying to raise your post count so desperately?
And how is your post related to the post before you?


----------



## heartgold (May 29, 2011)

I hope there is a way to turn this off.


----------



## prowler (May 29, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Report and move on.
Also hypocritical much.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 29, 2011)

Zorua you bug me too much. Find other prey too!


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 29, 2011)

Gamers don't care about our health.....we care about games...

Its like they want us to romhack the damn thing


----------



## olleb (May 29, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Gamers don't care about our health.....we care about games...
> 
> Its like they want us to romhack the damn thing


if we romhack, nintendo will brick it and we have to buy a new console. more money for nintendo (until we buy a system från another company)


----------



## jamesaa (May 29, 2011)

"Best" option (not that they would be smart enough to do it this way) would be be parental controls on = extra annoying time moaning navi, parental controls off = standard annoying navi.

I'm 23 and would like to think I know when to take a break from a video game.

Heck even my 11 year old brother would take a break after 2 hours of gameplay.

Another thing to note, the health and safety booklet recommends a 10-15min break for every *30 minutes* of 3D gameplay (rather than 1 hour of gameplay for the wii etc.) imagine navi popping up every 30mins to remind you of this... I so hope not.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 29, 2011)

olleb said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the brick rumor is dull
nintendo of europe said that too


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew what she did, I just never really used her, I mostly found out weaknesses via trial and error.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 29, 2011)

Here's a better idea

Navi: Hey Hey, Listen, use the 3D slider to turn the 3D off and keep on playing.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 29, 2011)

AND SO, Navi's annnoyance still lives on. (Although, she doesn't annoy me.)


----------



## jalaneme (May 29, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who said anything about playing online? I said using a action replay to remove a annoying feature, please don't jump to conclusions and read my post 1st.


----------



## Ikki (May 29, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Action replay is a device, that device leads to cheats, those cheats lead to cheaters, 80% of those cheaters are online cheaters.

I'm saying I don't want it to be made. I don't care about what you specifically want to use it for.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 29, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to see a 3DS action replay that or an adapter to play Japanese games on a US system like with a lot of 80's-90's consoles.


----------



## ShadowFyre (May 29, 2011)

Lmao I'd get a pretty good kick if muting the volume didn't stop navi was telling players this.


----------



## jamesaa (May 29, 2011)

ShadowFyre said:
			
		

> Lmao I'd get a pretty good kick if muting the volume didn't stop navi was telling players this.



lol, i can imagine it now, playing the game with relatively low volume (or even muted) then all of a sudden "HELLO! HEY, HEY LISTEN!"

or worse... you use earphones, but like the camera click it still comes out of the speakers at full blast.


----------



## Baoulettes (May 29, 2011)

Lol that would be the best methode to wake up your brother or sister or other (hehe) when you play at 3am XD!

no serieusly 
I don't care about the message from navi because i follow them like i finish my part then i go take the rest by drinking a good coke and then come back 

Like on the wii 1 hour is perfect =)

Anyway if that 30 min i think i will just not folow them


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2011)

What else can I say? Hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,hey,
hey,hey,hey listen! Take a break!


----------



## gumgod (May 29, 2011)

It's reverse psychology... they make a product, sell it to you, and then tell you NOT to use it.  I'm not falling for it.


----------



## Baoulettes (May 29, 2011)

They don't tell to don't use it.
They told you to make a break because I think it's normal to make a break after 7 hour in row lol 
Yep I know lot (like me) that when he/she got the game will play like crazy because that a new game and maybe one of the favourite serie of game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(for exemple I do 18hour in one day when Zelda TP was released ^^")
Seriously that can be boring but can be userfull to remenber how much time you played 
"Hu that the 6 time i seen this warning uch lot of time really."
(for me that it at least ^^) 
Not here to judge or convinct to follow it but that how i got the ""Feature""


----------



## jalaneme (May 29, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I would love to see a 3DS action replay that or an adapter to play Japanese games on a US system like with a lot of 80's-90's consoles.



yeah it could be used for features like that, Ikki calm the hell down and keep your personal views to yourself, no one is interested so stop dam flaming, i wont be replying to you anymore because it's just adding to that fire and i don't have time for that.


----------



## Sheimi (May 30, 2011)

In my opinion, I think it would be a bit annoying. At the same time, some people do not take brakes. I hope they would add Navi warning about the battery power.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 30, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> In my opinion, I think it would be a bit annoying. At the same time, some people do not take brakes. I hope they would add Navi warning about the battery power.


Warning about battery power is much more feasible and sane rather than telling us ti stop playing.


----------



## Maplemage (May 30, 2011)

Couldnt they give us an option to kill Navi? like you click start, goto options Navi: OFF/Kill/Murder/Destroy/Terminate/Eat
Something like that.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 30, 2011)

Maplemage said:
			
		

> Couldnt they give us an option to kill Navi? like you click start, goto options Navi: OFF/Kill/Murder/Destroy/Terminate/Eat
> Something like that.


We are hoping for an option to turn that feature off rather than kill it. Navi has been helpful before.


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

Maplemage said:
			
		

> Couldnt they give us an option to kill Navi? like you click start, goto options Navi: OFF/Kill/Murder/Destroy/Terminate/Eat
> Something like that.


Destroy sounds good to me.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maplemage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even the good work of Navi is gonna go with it. Are you happy with that?


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  Of course, if Navi were dead then Majora's Mask never would have occurred.  But then again, in this case the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 30, 2011)

What did Majora's mask do now?


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

Seriously, though, I don't see this as much of a bad thing.  I don't mind being stopped in the middle of play a few times for something as trivial as this.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 30, 2011)

Even if it turns up in the middle of a hard Boss level when you have struggled hard and are about to kill him. And if you have less health too?


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> a hard Boss level


In Ocarina of Time?  No such thing.


----------



## dgwillia (May 30, 2011)

Instead of telling me to take a break, Navi should be making me a sandwich so that i dont have to.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By boss i meant a tough enemy.


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Instead of telling me to take a break, Navi should be making me a sandwich so that i dont have to.
> Or you could put Navi in the sandwich.  Win - Win...Well actually, Win - Lose, but it's better that way.
> 
> 
> ...


In Ocarina of Time?  No such thing.


----------

